# [PowerMac 8500] Adaptateur VGA



## thierry69007 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un vieux PM8500/180. A l'époque ou j'en avais un, j'avais un adaptateur VGA qui me permettait de passer d'une prise DB-15 3 rangées à un db15 2 rangées (celle du PM8500). Depuis toute ces années, impossible d'y remettre la main dessus, et apparemment ça n'a pas l'air simple de retrouver ça sur le net même en occasion. 

Par contre je possède une prise Db15 2 rangées à souder, donc si j'avais le brochage de la prise, je pourrai la souder. Quelqu'un sait il ou je pourrai trouver ça. J'ai cherché sur google mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je serai tenté de penser que l'ordre des pin est le même ?

Merci pour votre aide,
Thierry


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2011)

http://shop.ebay.com/sis.html?_nkw=Monitor+Adapter+DB15+to+VGA+Mac+to+PC+G3+G4


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2011)

thierry69007 a dit:


> Je serai tenté de penser que l'ordre des pin est le même



Pas certain du tout, ça, vu que certains de ces adaptateurs étaient en outre munis de microswitchs à régler pour que ça fonctionne en SVGA (800x600) ou même en XGA (1024x768), je ne parierais pas ma paie là dessus.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un adaptateur DB15/VGA avec le microswitch.


----------

